# mv WARKWORTH



## ALLAN WILD (Feb 10, 2006)

Looking for a photo of the mv WARKWORTH. owners Dalglish Shipping Co Ltd 
Ran between Hull & Port Churchill Canada, 1963/5. Also picture of the mv BALTIC ARROW & british tanker BRITISH COURAGE.
Any takers??
Regards Allan Wild.


----------



## David Wilcockson (Jul 10, 2005)

Allan
Go to Gallery (top of this page) & enter, scroll down half way & on the right is a box Search, enter ships name & hey presto.
David


----------



## Tony D (May 2, 2004)

I'm sure she was doing the Churchill run before 1963,she just beat us(British Monarch) to Port Churchill in 62(could be wrong, might have been 63,ones memory int what it was) and won the walking stick.

Port Churchill,weird place,Message on the Radio,Welcome to the crew of the British Monarch,if you see a Polar Bear don't molest it.
(EEK)


----------



## RayJordandpo (Feb 23, 2006)

*Warkworth*



ALLAN WILD said:


> Looking for a photo of the mv WARKWORTH. owners Dalglish Shipping Co Ltd
> Ran between Hull & Port Churchill Canada, 1963/5. Also picture of the mv BALTIC ARROW & british tanker BRITISH COURAGE.
> Any takers??
> Regards Allan Wild.


Allan, If I remember correctly Alan Gay (Terry's brother) and Mally Kilkenny were on the WARKWORTH around that period, were you there with them?
Ray Jordan


----------



## Edwin M. (Dec 18, 2006)

Allan,

Take a look:

Warkworth
http://www.merchantnavyofficers.com/dalg.html

Baltic Arrow
http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=36606

http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=61493

Thanks to www.shipspotting.com


K. Rgds Edwin M.


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Allan,
Take a look:
BRITISH COURAGE
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=9389

Thanks to: www.shipsnostalgia.com [=P]


----------



## peterg13446 (Apr 26, 2010)

*Peter Graham*

I am an aviation historian so don't normally focus on ships. However, I needed some info on MV Warkworth and came upon this thread.

I have been reviewing the log book of a helicopter test pilot, Flt Lt (later Sq Ldr) Gordon Smith who was sent to Canada in late 62 to carry out the Cold Weather Trials on the Bristol Belvedere tandem rotor helicopter.

His log book notes that Belvedere s/no XG468 was transported from Newcastle to Port Churchill in Hudson Bay, Canada and has pictures of it being unloaded. It was then taken by road to the local airfield, Fort Churchill. It was taken as deck cargo with special tie down points being welded to the deck and had a special transit cover.

Anyway, his log book states that this was the maiden voyage of MV Warkworth. Since Gordon flew the aircraft for the first time in Canada after re-assembly and ground testing on 10/10/62, the transit to Canada must have been in 1962 whereas the thread suggests it was in service from 1963.

Rgds


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Welcome aboard from East Yorkshire, Peter.
These are in our gallery and show the ship you're enquiring about -
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/40496
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/3080
She was completed in May 1962 and would proceed on a maiden voyage about that time.
Regards


----------



## daveandsue2 (Oct 3, 2010)

*MV Warkworth*

I was searching the internet for info on ship. My father worked as Chief Steward on the Warkworth and silksworth along with many other RS Daglish ships.
It was great to see photos of ships on the links. Brought back many memories.


----------



## stuart1810 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi All, 
Wondered if you could help I am researching a family tree and one member served on and died whilst in service (dock) the MV Warkworth. I am interested in any information in regard to Kenneth (Kenny) Church I believe he was in a fatal accident at Bordeaux in January 1969. Any help would be appreciated.

Stuart


----------



## jdaioc123 (Apr 8, 2010)

stuart1810 said:


> Hi All,
> Wondered if you could help I am researching a family tree and one member served on and died whilst in service (dock) the MV Warkworth. I am interested in any information in regard to Kenneth (Kenny) Church I believe he was in a fatal accident at Bordeaux in January 1969. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Stuart


Hi Stuart, I was on the Warkworth that trip, I remember walking into Bordeaux from the vessel with a group of the crew, if I remember rightly Kenny either worked as a steward or in the galley, again if memory serves me, we had arrived in Bordeaux from Canada (Bowaters charter rolls of news print). Memory has faded as you must appreciate, but I seem to remember we worked and got payment through the agent for cleaning the holds etc, though I couldn`t swear that was exactly what we did, anyhow we all had a rather large bundle of French francs in the back pocket, so everyone decided to walk to the nearest watering hole. This I seem to remember was undertaken in two groups, the first in which I was, were going ashore first and walked into town. After a couple of hrs and pints or so we had to return to the vessel (sailing), on the way back someone pointed out a shoe or a trainer at the side of the road and remarked "that looks like the shoes Kenny had on". Apparently the group Kenny was with left the vessel at a later time than us, and did not get ashore, as again if memory serves me rightly! Kenny was struck by a car whilst walking along the road side, unable to remeber if it was hit and run or not, we found out later that he had been killed outright at the scene of the accident. 
I signed on the vessel 20-12-68 signed off 12-06-69 Glasgow, the masters name was W Graham, ON18639, grt 7112.42 through him or any of his descendants you should be able to trace the owners Daglish ships Liverpool, who should be able to give you details of the death. Failing that you could contact seamans records Cardiff and possibly get a copy of log entries etc. I hope this will help, after all it is 42 yrs so some of the detail may not be correct, anyway good luck and keep me posted my personnal e-mail being [email protected] take care.


----------



## Lisa Gibbs (Jun 29, 2011)

RayJordandpo said:


> Allan, If I remember correctly Alan Gay (Terry's brother) and Mally Kilkenny were on the WARKWORTH around that period, were you there with them?
> Ray Jordan


Hi my dad, Stephen Gibbs was on this ship 29/10/1963

does anyone know him?
Please reply


----------



## joebuckham (Apr 1, 2005)

Tony D said:


> I'm sure she was doing the Churchill run before 1963,she just beat us(British Monarch) to Port Churchill in 62(could be wrong, might have been 63,ones memory int what it was) and won the walking stick.
> 
> Port Churchill,weird place,Message on the Radio,Welcome to the crew of the British Monarch,if you see a Polar Bear don't molest it.
> (EEK)


one of four ships to hold the name for daggies , 1917, 1924, 1943 and 1962.saw the 43 built ship in port churchill a number of times whilst serving my time


----------



## joll (Jun 20, 2005)

sailed on warkworth for 15 months left in 1966.i was in catering on other daggie ships may know your father


----------



## NormHewitt (Nov 30, 2015)

MV Warkworth was docked in North Shields at Smith's Docks on 7 July 1963. My father worked on her as an engine fitter. Is there anyone around who was on the ship at that time?

cheers

Norm


----------

